# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  مشکل در نصب ماژول های bcrypt و node-gyp در node js

## davidtt12

سلام دوستان
من میخواستم ماژول bcrypt رو تو node js واسه هش کردن پسورد نصب کنم ولی ارور داد گفت باید ماژول node-gyp رو نصب کنی بعدش rebuild کنی
اونو نصب کردم ولی وقتی میخوام ریبیلدش کنم این ارورو میده
کسی میدونه چجوری باید درستش کنم؟؟Error.jpg

----------


## behi1ty

> سلام دوستان
> من میخواستم ماژول bcrypt رو تو node js واسه هش کردن پسورد نصب کنم ولی ارور داد گفت باید ماژول node-gyp رو نصب کنی بعدش rebuild کنی
> اونو نصب کردم ولی وقتی میخوام ریبیلدش کنم این ارورو میده
> کسی میدونه چجوری باید درستش کنم؟؟Error.jpg


سلام
معمولا نصب npm  ها به علت ورژن خود node Js به مشکل بر می خورند، لطفا اول خود Node Js و به روز کنید و بعد سعی در نصب پکیج bcrypt کنید و نیازی به node-gyp نیست چون خود npm  اگر نیاز باشه اون و هم نصب می کنه دستور نصب هم به این شکل است
npm install bcrypt-nodejs

----------


## nava_2012

برای نصب ماژول ها باید به powershell برین و درمسیر NodeJs ماژولارو بنویسین.

----------

